# Accidently Dropping the P99C A/S



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

With the P99c A/S, as I understand it when you rack the slide you chamber a round and cock the striker. Since there is no safety, is there a risk that the gun will discharge if dopped? Thanks.

Ron


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

There are safeties in the P99, but they are internal. For instance, the trigger system itself is a saftey feature and there is also the striker saftey block, and the decocker on the slide.

The P99 will not fire unless the trigger is pulled to the end of its path, then a saftey block will raise inside the slide and allow the striker to move forward enough to fire the cartridge. Unless the trigger is all the way back, the striker can not hit the primer of the bullet's casing. Even if the striker lets go, as long as the trigger is not all the way back, the striker will hit the saftey block and stop preventing the pistol from firing.

So, no it will not fire if dropped.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pretty much all newly designed semi autos have a drop safety built in. Only some variations of the 1911 can possibly be an issue, and Springfield and others use a light firing pin to help combat this (other 1911s use other versions of safties to combat this).

Also, old PPKs have no drop safety, but the new S&W ones do.

Don't worry about it. The P99 is safe.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you both. That is helpful and comforting information. 

By the way, there is a P99c A/S on Budsgun shop at $523 + $31 shipping and insurance + 25 transfer fee for a total of $579. Does this sound like a good price and what is the potential risk or downside buying on line from Buds?Thanks for your response as I probably need to act quickly.

Ron


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Not a bad price, but I have never dealt with Bud's. I have never bought a firearm online before. I prefer to see it first.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> Thank you both. That is helpful and comforting information.
> 
> By the way, there is a P99c A/S on Budsgun shop at $523 + $31 shipping and insurance + 25 transfer fee for a total of $579. Does this sound like a good price and what is the potential risk or downside buying on line from Buds?Thanks for your response as I probably need to act quickly.
> 
> Ron


I think someone else asked us about Bud's yesterday - I've never heard anything negative about them - As another member here responded to the other guy - all posts on various websites indicate them to be a great dealer.

As JEnglish stated, though, I tend to like to buy guns that I see. I have never ordered one unseen before.

The price is fair. I paid $565 for my last fullsize one. Anything under $600 is decent.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a $620 quote from another local dealer. The price from Buds with the 3% credit card fee will actually come to $594. I know that you feel that anything over $600 is unfair, but even with the Florida tax the difference is $63. I am thinking that it may be worth the $63, not to have to buy online, and be able to see what I am actually getting. I have now checked with 3 dealers in my general area and they are much higher and I don't see a gun show coming up near me. What do you think?

Ron


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I would much rather see the original gun too.. or good pictures of it
For $50 difference it is not worth it to me to buy online as I think doing repeat buys with the same gun shop will pay off in the long run by getting discounts on future buys.....
I bought a P99c fro $440 shiped and $25 dealer fee a year back or so... that was worth it to me to buy online... but at the current onlinde dealer prices it is not worth it...
and yes I never heard a bad thing about Buds....
many members on PTC have bought P7M8's from them in the last few months and not one complaint about them......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats up to U. I held out for many, many months to get a fullsize P99 A/S (I even bought a SW99 at first, because I had no luck). I waited and waited. I knew eventually, I'd have luck. But, I also went to all the large gun shows EVERY time - to look.

If U don't see the chance of having an alternative in the near future, and U can afford it - I guess it might be worth it. By the time U drive long distances for gun shows, it may come out the same anyway.

I really can't answer as to what "I would do if I were U. But, I have sort of a gun allowance I am on. Only way I can buy a new one is to either use present money, or sell a gun I already own, or something else. Wife won't let me just walk down and buy one otherwise (I just bought my PS90 by selling a telecope and a Beretta that I won in a contest last July). I have pretty much all new guns over the past year because I got a bit tired of some of my past uns that I've had since the 1990s, and I pretty much swopped my collection around by selling and buying. - My point is that the price is a bigger issue for me, I suppose.

If U can afford it and not want the headache, buy local. Look at it close, though. If the gun is scratched up, U may just wanna call and ask for them to give U a visual discription of the finish and order it that way. So - go look at the one in the shop first before U decide.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. I realize, of course, that it is my decision that I can't expect anyone else to make for me, but was just interested in your reaction. Shipwreck, what did you mean by look at it closely and ask for a visual decription of the finish. Did you mean if I decide to buy on line, rather then from my gun shop? 

I am going to the shop tomorrow to talk with them, and will then decide what to do. Will let you know. Thanks again for your help.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> Thanks guys. I realize, of course, that it is my decision that I can't expect anyone else to make for me, but was just interested in your reaction. Shipwreck, what did you mean by look at it closely and ask for a visual decription of the finish. Did you mean if I decide to buy on line, rather then from my gun shop?
> 
> I am going to the shop tomorrow to talk with them, and will then decide what to do. Will let you know. Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Ron


What I meant is that if U find the shop one not satisfactory for whatever reason and U call to order online - ask the guy to take it out the box. And, give it the critical eye once over for finish scratches, etc.

I am very picky when I buy a new gun. I don't buy a new gun that has a bunch of scratches on it already. And, I have come close to buying NEW guns in gun stores before, only to find that the one they have on their shelf has some sort of finish issue or is all scratched up already from people picking it up to look at it while sitting on the store shelf.

Because I've had this issue so much before - that's 1 reason I don't buy a gun sight unseen.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

just off topic..how do you store your pistols, besides in a safe..i mean is there any pistol cases large and secure enough to store them..

any recs?
thanks


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

All of mine are in a except my carry P99 which is either in a holster on me or on a desk top near me. I also have a steel locking box bolted to my desk where I put my 99 in cases when I can't carry (which is rare). A buddy of mine uses a FireKing Filing Cabinet. Every one else I know just uses a gun safe.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> just off topic..how do you store your pistols, besides in a safe..i mean is there any pistol cases large and secure enough to store them..
> 
> any recs?
> thanks


Stroing a gun longterm in a case w/ foam is bad - moisture issues.

I bought a gun rack for $20 recently - From the Cabellas website. The 6 gun rack is $24. Some of the others are around the house.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What I meant is that if U find the shop one not satisfactory for whatever reason and U call to order online - ask the guy to take it out the box. And, give it the critical eye once over for finish scratches, etc.
> 
> I am very picky when I buy a new gun. I don't buy a new gun that has a bunch of scratches on it already. And, I have come close to buying NEW guns in gun stores before, only to find that the one they have on their shelf has some sort of finish issue or is all scratched up already from people picking it up to look at it while sitting on the store shelf.
> 
> Because I've had this issue so much before - that's 1 reason I don't buy a gun sight unseen.


Understood. Actually, this dealer does not have one in stock, but her distributor told her he had them. Thanks for the heads up. I will be sure to give it a close look if I order it from this dealer after it comes in.

Ron


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i bought mine off budsgunshop yesterday..price is like you said..although if you pay by cc there is additional 3% tagged on the price (about $15) but you are guaranteed the gun..if you pay by money order/check...no 3% cost but the gun is not guaranteed.

everything came exactly $570.51...including shipping.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Ron, There is a NIB P99c A/S at Loftis Jewlers in Springfield Missouri for $489.00. Give them a call and see if they ship. 417-886-4635 I'm pretty sure it is a 2004 date code.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> i bought mine off budsgunshop yesterday..price is like you said..although if you pay by cc there is additional 3% tagged on the price (about $15) but you are guaranteed the gun..if you pay by money order/check...no 3% cost but the gun is not guaranteed.
> 
> everything came exactly $570.51...including shipping.


Where did they ship it to and did they charge you. I would like to order from them but there is no local store that will do it for me around these parts.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks, Awall. I will give them a call.

Ron


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

They will only ship to a licensed dealer. They don't charge you, but the local dealer usually charges a transfer fee. My dealer wants $25.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, all the dealers in my area charge $25. A local gunsmith will also do the transfer. There is also a Pawn Shop locally that does it, but they want something like $40. But, my point is to look around. SPacedoggy, U may find some options outside of the traditional gunstore, if U are having trouble finding a place to do it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, I think I'll look for a gunsmith or gun dealer that works out of their home. The prices on buds are anywhere from 100 to 150 cheaper than any retailers around here.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Ron said:


> They will only ship to a licensed dealer. They don't charge you, but the local dealer usually charges a transfer fee. My dealer wants $25.
> 
> Ron


$489.00 for the gun $25.00 to ship and $25.00 to transfer. $539.00 still not a bad price for a P99c. Sure hope you find what your looking for, the P99's are awsome


----------

